# My daughter came home with goldfish



## Breeze (May 5, 2007)

She'd been to a friends birthday party with a fairground theme, any way the party bag contained a goldfish!!!!!!!!!

The poor things (2) are in a bucket at the mo. It is a clean one, I'd only brought the over day and have'nt got around to using it.

I have a got a tank, but it's in storage and I can't get it untill tomorrow.
The tank is 24"x12", not sure of the height 12" min. It has got a cover and light, and I think a heater and internal filter. I can't remember if we've still got any gravel or not.

Is this going to be ok? what temp should it be at? I know I'll need to get food, anything else you'd add to the list? 
Sorry for all the questions, but it's been a while since I had fish.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

temperatures it doesnt matter if its a normal gold fish they live outside in fish ponds all year round, they shouldnt be put into water straight from the tap because of the chlorine it needs to be left for 24 hours for the chlorine to evaporate, but that cant be helped for now, what you should do is fill another big container with water and leave it over night so you have some water to use in the tank tommorow thats not straight out of a tap.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thats irresponsible at best. Who had that stupid idea??? 
I'd get some pondweed. The fish like to nibble it and it will aerate the water too.


----------



## Breeze (May 5, 2007)

I'm off to find a suitable container now, thanks. I did pour the water from a height in the vain hope it would disperece some of the chorine, but never thought about the water for tomorrow.


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've seen alot of this at the moment at fair grounds. Pop a ballon an win a fish. The fish arn't exactly in the best of health either. Does your daughter want to keep them? If not you could keep them if you wanted to but i'd take them to pets at home or something. 
Yep let the water sit there for 24 hours and give them a bit of pond weed, and they should be ok.


----------



## Breeze (May 5, 2007)

Yes she wants to keep them, I don't mind her having them, I just prefer more notice and a chance to do some research.

She did'nt go to a fairground, that was just the theme of the party, hence the party bag.

Anyhow got the water sorted now, and will send my son down to my parents to swipe some pond weed tomorrow morning.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

thats irresponsible parenting, dumping pets on other kids parents, pets that will probably not last long and upset the kid.

Mason


*edit to say the parents who gave the fish out not you! - i'm tired, realised my post read badly


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

as a kid i won a whole bunch of goldfish at the fair ,
they outlived any we bought from the pet shop .
one of em even flipped out of the tank overnight & spent the dark hours covered in fluff on the carpet
only to resurrect once put back in the tank.
im not condoning this , im just saying they arent all unhealthy & dying


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

salad dodger said:


> as a kid i won a whole bunch of goldfish at the fair ,
> they outlived any we bought from the pet shop .
> one of em even flipped out of the tank overnight & spent the dark hours covered in fluff on the carpet
> only to resurrect once put back in the tank.
> im not condoning this , im just saying they arent all unhealthy & dying


i won tons at fairs and one lived to a ripe old age,after ending up on the floor over night too,but that was about 20 odd years ago and weve all since learnt from then,i would complain to the parents who threw the party,what the hell were they thinking,i can see a load of problems for people flushing them as they dont wanna fork out for a tank to others adding them to their tanks and having them infect their entire tank,bloody stupid thing to put in a party bag without prior notice whats wrong with some sweets, cake and balloons honestly i cant quite believe their stupidity


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol i got one from a fair when i was little in 2000 and it is still alive now with some other fish in the tank he is about 6inchs a bit guy lol but the others from the fair died.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont think a party bag goldfish is very good, not without asking all the parent first if they are ok with the child bringing a goldfish home so they expect it and have something to keep it in. I wouldnt be very happy if mine bought one home from a party.
Dawn


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ok about my comments about it dying...

All I meant was, most parents are not going to spend 30-50 on a setup for it (ie filter etc) it's going to end up in a bowl.

You may have had good experiences with goldfish but generally speaking they are a throw away pet. Most don't last long at all in unfiltered un airated water.


Mason


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats so irresponsible of the people throwing the party! I bet half those poor lil' fish will end up goin down the loo!

My goldfish was from a fair, won by my mums friends son when he was 7, hes now 26, so my fishy is pretty damn old! I inherited him when I was 7. He has a filter and lots of fabric plants (he used to eat plastic ones). His tail fell off when I was about 9, completely dropped off, but a big mssive one then grew :lol2:

He's still goin strong so you never know you might still have them in 20 years time!

I'd personally would have a quite, polite word with the parents sending fish home!

: victory:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I would be straight on to the parents insisting that they buy you a bowl, food, gravel, cleaners etc etc.

Honestly, what stupidity!!

!G!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought it was illegal to give away free goldfish as prizes, correct me if i'm wrong.

Despite what many people think goldfish can grow to about 10" or so so you can't keep it in a goldfish bowl. When adult they gobble alot of food.

Fishkeeping is really fun I have 2 freshwater tanks and one marine one.


----------



## Breeze (May 5, 2007)

I was talking to the people in the pet shop yesterday, and no it's not illegal to give them away as prizes, irresponsible yes, illegal no. One of them was saying a few years back, some where giving ferrets away as booby prizes.
Don't think that the fair that comes to the village in August, gives away fish anymore, that or I automatically steer the kids away from that stall. I'll check this year.

Edited to add the fish are doing fine.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

what a stupid thing to do. whats next? your kid comes back from a party and taa daa cat in a party bag?


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

well my mum wasnt to happy when i bought my horse home in my party bag...

on a serious not them parents oiviously arent running on all cylinders


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

so they randomly gave kids a fish even without asking the parents first? some people do stupid things


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Invite her kid round at your kids next birthday and stick a Tarantula in the bag, that'll teach em!!





*The above should not be taken literally*


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> *The above should not be taken literally*


lol, why not?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Because no doubt it would happen and it would end up in the papers and put even more shame on our hobby!

Gary


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

thats a very detailed answer lol


----------

